# spend spend $10 and you could win a custom built AR15 ALL proceeds go to Soldier Ange



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tickets are now available!! Please contact me, or you can purchase tickets at CPI TACTICAL!
Partnered with SOLDIERS’ ANGELS
www.soldiersangels.org
May No Soldier Go Unloved
Soldiers’ Angels provides aid and comfort to the men and women of the Unites States Army, Air Force, Marines, Navy, Coast Guard, their families, and a growing Veteran Population.
Starting May 10th we will be selling raffle tickets for one
Custom Built AR15.
Tickets are $10.00 ea. And winner will be drawn on JULY 4th 2015.
We will also present a VETERAN their very own Customized AR15 this day.
All monies raised in this endeavor will be given to SOLDIERS’ ANGELS who will use it in support of our VETERAN SOLDIERS.
James Clifton at 850-516-9974 or [email protected]
Gregg Ferguson at 850-490-0278 or [email protected]
or you can ask me and I'll get them to you... 

here is the gun we will be giving away to whom ever wins.
the one we give to the Vet will be slightly different and more personalized..

If you know of a vet, that can have an AR15 and deserves it please let me know and Ill see about adding them to the list of the ones we get to pick from


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

here is the rifle we are raffling off...

if you want a ticket let me know and I'll get up with you..


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeeet! just let me know when and where I can pick it up!!!:thumbup:


----------

